# Lost wedding ring on yampa



## WetExit (Sep 7, 2011)

That sucks, sorry to hear about your donation to the river gods! I lost my wedding ring last fall in the South Platte, never to be seen again.

Good luck!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Ring*

Did it turn up, I have those camps this weekend. I'll have my kids look if it is still missing.


----------



## goldbug (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for lookin around. Likely in Boxelder 3 just right of the shaded kitchen area tent site above the beach.

Thanks again!


----------

